# VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller und Alsa

## Herodes4e

Hallo!.

Ich habe mit der folgende Soundkarte

Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

und der aktuelle Alsa-Version nach einer neuinstallation von Gentoo erhebliche Probleme. 

Nachdem ich die acpi-Unterstützung des Kernels deaktiviert habe, waren zwar sowas wie Klänge und Sound zu hören aber nur recht leise und durch ein permanentes "Knacken" unterbrochen.

Zudem friet mein XMMS gelegendlich ein wenn ich ein Lied abspielen möchte und das Alsasystem lässt sich nciht stoppen weil die Module ständig "busy" sind.

Da ich mittlerweile davon ausgehe, das dies mit der Aktuellen Alsa-Version (0.9.2 und 0.9.4) zusammenhängt, wollte ich mir eine ältere Version emergen. Nun die frage: Wie emerge ich mir eine ältere Alsa-Version (am besten 0.9.0 oder so).

Sollte jemand noch eine andere Lösung bereit haben wie ich dieses Soundporblem lösen könnte bin ich für Ratschläge immer offen!

Schönen Abend noch!

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo,

da ich gerade in den Installationsanleitungen hänge, denke ich, das Du mal unbedingt -gentoo.de  Dokumentation/Fortgeschrittene/Soundsystem- bei Punkt 4.1 schauen solltest.

Dort ist wohl Dein Prob beschrieben.

mfg 

knipser11s

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Einfach emerge -C alsa-driver && emerge /usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver/die_gewünschte_version.ebuild

----------

## Gekko

Du musst vorm Alsa emergen noch die Variable setzten, die dem System mitteilt welche Karte Du verwendest. Sonst knallt er alle rein, was ja ziemlich blöd wär.

Bei mir z.b. (ich benutze Gnome) funzt der via8233 erst dann richtig, wenn ich im gnome das soundsystem beim starten von Gnome aktivieren lasse (Startup-sound und fertisch)

Die Knackser habe ich wegbekommen indem ich mittels alsa-mixer (oder wars alsamix?? - k.A. jetzt) die Lautstärken auf in etwa 3/4tel eingestellt hab.

Vielleicht hilfts ja,

lg, Gekko

----------

## Herodes4e

Danke für die Schnelle beantwortung euch allen. Ich habe die Anleitung bereits ohne Erfolg durchgearbeitet. 

Es lag tatsächlich an der Alsa-Version:

Ich habe mir die Versione 0.9.0 unter www.alsa-project.org runtergeladen und mit 

```

./configure --with-cards=via82xx --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install

```

kompiliert! Ich brauchte danach nur mein System neu starten und mit alsamixer "Headphone" unmuten und lauter stellen.

Ich kann jetzt zwar meine geliebte Musik hören habe aber immernoch das Problem das Alsa meine Soundeinstellungen nicht speichert und ich somit jedes mal mein Headphone unmuten und alle anderen Kanäle etwas leiser regeln muss. Wenn jemand da noch eine Idee hat... :Wink: 

----------

## Spooky23

Ich habe in meinem Laptop genau den gleichen AC97-Chip, und hatte zuerst mal unter allen ALSA-Versionen den gleichen kaputten Sound. Bei mir war die Lösung des Problemes, im Homeverzeichniss eine Datei ".asoundrc" anzulegen, mit folgendem Inhalt:

```

pcm.via82xx {

     type hw

     card 0

     }

ctl.via82xx {

     type hw

     card 0

     }

```

Das ganze ist auch hier beschrieben:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php3?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8233a&module=via82xx

MfG Florian

----------

## p h a n t

 *Herodes4e wrote:*   

> Sollte jemand noch eine andere Lösung bereit haben wie ich dieses Soundporblem lösen könnte bin ich für Ratschläge immer offen!

 

Der neueste stabile Kernel 2.4.21 bringt Support für via8233 / ac97 gleich mit - nur für den Fall, daß du -wie ich- auf alsa verzichten möchtest...

----------

## wubwub

jo, hab den chip auch, das blöde ist blos, das der gentoo-sources noch 2.4.20 ist, also bin ich mit vanilla unterwegs  :Sad: 

Weiß jemand wann der neue Gentoo-sources 2.4.21 rauskommt? Vanilla hat beim kompilieren immer so schreckliche Systemhänger   :Sad: 

----------

## Spooky23

Sorry, mein erster Post war wohl etwas verfrüht, 5 Minuten später war der Sound wieder beim alten.

Ich habe jetzt aber rausgefunden, daß der Soundchip nur Samples mit 48 kHz annimmt, die meisten Linux-Programme aber nur 41,1 liefern. Das läßt sich zum Beispiel mit mpg123 -r 48000 irgendwas.mp3 testen, bei mir wird dann der Sound normal.

Der Soundtreiber hat auch eine Option, die das ganze (zumindest bei mir) fixt, nämlich dxs_support=3, wenn ich das in /etc/modules.d/alsa einfüge, funktioniert der Chip normal.

Siehe auch: http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.cfm?catid=28&threadid=37431&STARTPAGE=2

----------

## Gekko

Also das mit den 48kHz only kommt mir sehr sehr spanisch vor.

Ich habe nochmal nachgeguckt und habe EXAKT den gleichen Chip im Brettl drin, und kann die Karte sowohl mit 22, 44 als auch 48 kHz ansteuern, ohne jegliche Probleme ??

Ich glaub da hats was mit nem Soundwrapper oder ähnlichem, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich das aufgrund wenig erfahrung mit Linux nicht verifizieren kann.

Welches Mainboard verwendest Du? Oft liegt ein Fehler dort vor, wo man ihn als letzes suchen würde??

----------

